# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Ranas.

## frfmfrfm

Compañeros subo esta foto de una rana que realice en una fuente de la Sierra Norte de Sevilla, tiene retoque de color pero me gusta como ha quedado.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (01-may-2015),F. Lázaro (30-abr-2015),HUESITO (30-abr-2015),Jonasino (01-may-2015),Los terrines (05-may-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros os subo la foto original para que podáis ver las diferencias.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (01-may-2015),F. Lázaro (01-may-2015),HUESITO (01-may-2015),Jonasino (01-may-2015),Los terrines (05-may-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

La retocada te ha quedado mas que una rana el sapo que besan las princesas de los cuentos. Está graciosa aunque la original tenga un aire mas intrigante.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas sigo con un par de fotos más de las ranas, en la segunda foto parece ser que son pareja :Smile: 





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (02-may-2015),HUESITO (02-may-2015),Jonasino (02-may-2015),Los terrines (05-may-2015),willi (04-may-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros me imagino que esta puesta son de alguna de las ranas que habitan en esta fuente. 



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (06-may-2015),Jonasino (05-may-2015),Los terrines (05-may-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo la última foto que me quedaba de las ranas.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (21-may-2015),Jonasino (21-may-2015),Los terrines (21-may-2015),willi (24-may-2015)

----------


## HUESITO

Me encantan...de pequeño, mi hermano mayor y yo, las criábamos en casa y despues haciamos competiciones y todo.
Vaya pasada a matar moscas nos pegabamos.... :Smile: 
Gracias Francisco, un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días, subo la última foto de este tema de las ranas poniendo algunas partes de su anatomía.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (12-jun-2015),Jonasino (12-jun-2015),Los terrines (12-jun-2015),perdiguera (12-jun-2015),willi (15-jun-2015)

----------

